
Projectium.Network – A networking platform for promoting your projects - alex2401
https://alpha.projectium.network/
======
GrigoriyMikh
Looks like register form isn't working. Trying to enter my location but it's
always erased.

~~~
alex2401
Thanks for feedback! We'll take a look in how to solve it ASAP

